# [Solved] sys-fs/f2fs-tools-1.12.0: breaks boot on f2fs root

## Perfect Gentleman

subj

Solution is disable fsck for rootfs.

```
rc default logging started at Sat Nov 24 11:29:13 2018

razerd            | * Starting razerd ...

rpc.pipefs        | * Setting up RPC pipefs ...

chronyd           | * Starting chronyd ...

fsck              | * Checking local filesystems  ...

 [ ok ]

fsck              |Info: Fix the reported corruption.

fsck              |Info: Mounted device!

fsck              |Info: Check FS only due to RO

fsck              |Error: Failed to open the device!

fsck              | * Filesystems couldn't be fixed

 [ !! ]

fsck              | * ERROR: fsck failed to start

 [ ok ]

 [ ok ]

urandom           | * ERROR: cannot start urandom as fsck would not start

netmount          | * ERROR: cannot start netmount as fsck would not start

cronie            | * ERROR: cannot start cronie as fsck would not start

localmount        | * ERROR: cannot start localmount as fsck would not start

mtab              | * ERROR: cannot start mtab as fsck would not start

bootmisc          | * ERROR: cannot start bootmisc as fsck would not start

elogind           | * ERROR: cannot start elogind as fsck would not start

net.eno1          | * ERROR: cannot start net.eno1 as fsck would not start

dbus              | * ERROR: cannot start dbus as fsck would not start

root              | * ERROR: cannot start root as fsck would not start

cupsd             | * ERROR: cannot start cupsd as fsck would not start

rpcbind           | * Starting rpcbind ...

 [ ok ]

rpc.idmapd        | * Starting idmapd ...

rpc.statd         | * Starting NFS statd ...

 [ ok ]

 [ ok ]

nfsclient         | * Starting NFS sm-notify ...

 [ ok ]

nfs               | * Mounting nfsd filesystem in /proc ...

 [ ok ]

nfs               | * Exporting NFS directories ...

nfs               |exportfs: could not open /var/lib/nfs/.etab.lock for locking: errno 30 (Read-only file system)

nfs               |exportfs: can't lock /var/lib/nfs/etab for writing

 [ !! ]

nfs               | * Starting NFS mountd ...

 [ ok ]

nfs               | * Starting NFS daemon ...

 [ ok ]

nfs               | * Starting NFS smnotify ...

 [ ok ]

local             | * Starting local ...

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Sat Nov 24 11:29:13 2018
```

Last edited by Perfect Gentleman on Tue Nov 27, 2018 7:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

Why it fails? isn't f2fs-tools providing fsck part for f2fs? If so, fsck should be happy to run it.

And second, how you have disable it? (i think thru fstab by setting sixth field entry to 0 ; but that's something people may wish to know)

Your post seems more "informative" than a "request support" one, however, you should have set the title SOLVE if you intend to only provide information and help people getting the solve, and if it was what you were wishing to do, you should had provide some few more information or do it more clearly.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

It fails 'cause

```
fsck              |Error: Failed to open the device! 

fsck              | * Filesystems couldn't be fixed
```

Version 1.11.0-r1 works fine, no problems, no errors.

 *Quote:*   

> And second, how you have disable it? (i think thru fstab by setting sixth field entry to 0 ; but that's something people may wish to know)

 

Yes, you're right.

I don't think it could be tagged as Solved, 'cause this is a bug.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

This is rc.log with f2fs-tools-1.11.0-r1

 *Quote:*   

> rc boot logging started at Sat Nov 24 11:24:22 2018
> 
> modules           | * Loading module vboxdrv ...
> 
>  [ ok ]
> ...

 

----------

## Skinjob2707

I'm also experiencing this issue.   When I reverted to  f2fs-tools-1.11.0-r1  the problem went away.  My system is running systemd.  How do I produce similar output to the above entries reporting the contents of rc.log using systemd?  I don't see a bug report on bugs.gentoo.org.  Is someone going to create one?

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

Skinjob2707, the bug was closed as INVALID. I re-opened it.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/671786

----------

## krinn

It's true you didn't provide any good infos the dev could work on.

But he is an asshole still that dismiss your bug without real reason, he should be the one that dig the problem and once find the problem in f2fs-tools is not coming from gentoo but the program itself, tell upstream about it or send you to upstream.

He has chose to sent you upstream, while upstream may just kick your ass because it work for them, or because many other distros have package that version and no user report the issue ; with the bad effect of showing gentoo-dev are not doing the work except packaging (badly) something.

Dunno what you could do, you might tell him at least arch linux is using that version too and you cannot find any bug report about it.

You could also argue that since 1.12 release, upstream has update it, but not any fix for that problem (some android update).

Base on this: it "should" work for archlinux, it work for upstream (else newer update would had been the fix) -> gentoo specific

But he has reply 2 times already to go upstream and he is now in a bullhead loop, honestly your best hope now in my opinion would be that Skinjob2707 would create a dup bug report (on purpose) in order to gave him another 3rd chance to get out of his loop.

Please guys, provide minimal infos, you're not suppose to be able to debug everything yourself as user, but emerge --info from your system is something any user could provide easy.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

krinn, I wrote to the dev-team. And they confirmed that bug, then send me patch which I've tested. 

 *Quote:*   

> It's true you didn't provide any good infos the dev could work on.

 

What kind of info could I provide?

 *Quote:*   

> Dunno what you could do, you might tell him at least arch linux is using that version too and you cannot find any bug report about it. 

 

You think that it is good info, really?

 *Quote:*   

> But he has reply 2 times already to go upstream and he is now in a bullhead loop, honestly your best hope now in my opinion would be that Skinjob2707 would create a dup bug report (on purpose) in order to gave him another 3rd chance to get out of his loop.

 

You know, I thought that he would collaborate, ask more info and send it to f2fs devs. But he decided to send me away to solve it on my own. And fuck yeah, I solved it.

----------

## lost-distance

I hit the same problem yesterday after merging the newly stable sys-fs/f2fs-tools-1.12.0-r1 package.

I fixed it by applying the following patch from git.kernel.org, titled "mkfs.f2fs: allow to open mounted device":

https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/chao/f2fs-tools.git/commit/?h=dev-test&id=9a5116cfab7258efc6347d93d18989c638f3f9bf

----------

## tomtom69

I got the same error message after the update of f2fs-tools, but only sometimes.

On my system the setting rc_parallel="YES" in /etc/rc.conf triggered this error (I had set this to "YES" years ago because it gave boot speed improvement). 

After setting rc_parallel="NO" everything went normal again.

----------

